# Catfishermen?



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anybody catfish on here anymore? Seems like Pff went dead


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I do. I'm just lazy when it comes to posting. I need to do better.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> I do. I'm just lazy when it comes to posting. I need to do better.


Ill be coming over that away in the coming days


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I did earlier this week. 
Top of the Bon secour river with live shrimp.
All I could catch were damn catfish


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I would be if the rivers weren’t out of the banks! Especially this weekend


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I think I'm gonna change up this weekend. Tomorrow I'm getting 4 dozen minnows and try my hand at Crappie fishing. Probably back to catfishing next weekend.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> I did earlier this week.
> Top of the Bon secour river with live shrimp.
> All I could catch were damn catfish


Saltwater cats don't count. They are equal to toadfish


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

CatHunter said:


> Saltwater cats don't count. They are equal to toadfish


My crab trap had monster bream and crabs in it. So we're my catfish fresh or salt water


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Took a few trips the 1st week of October didn't catch a thing. Decided to worry about deer and pigs.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> My crab trap had monster bream and crabs in it. So we're my catfish fresh or salt water


It depends. Iv caught bream down around Jims fish camp where freshwater cats and saltwater cats both live.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Ain't no catfish in Gainesville. Good thing I'm out of here come May!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

